# Welcome to PropellerHead (and now DanB too)



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

*Welcome to PropellerHead*

you're new 5er forum moderator :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Congrats Jay!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup: Welcome aboard


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats and Welcome ! :thumbup:


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

congrats, and who know maybe you'll get to use that delete button again soon :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Welcome to our procession - as a moderator, that is!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Welcome to DanB too...

It's up to the both of you to stir things up, but keep it
clean here, okay?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Welcome to DanB too...
> 
> It's up to the both of you to stir things up, but keep it
> clean here, okay?*


 I noticed PropellerHead's invitation in the BMWE39 Yahoogroup, so I thought I would come by and check it out. Now I find that DanB is a moderator??? Wow! I think I've found nirvana.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> *I noticed PropellerHead's invitation in the BMWE39 Yahoogroup, so I thought I would come by and check it out. Now I find that DanB is a moderator??? Wow! I think I've found nirvana.  *


Welcome to The 'Fest Mr. Zeckhausen....



Glad to see you here!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here's our boy Danny (Orgasmo) tearing it up at The 'Fest
last April...


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Here's our boy Danny (Orgasmo) tearing it up at The 'Fest
> last April... *


 Looks like he just took a right hook to the back of the head! :yikes:

LOL!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> *Looks like he just took a right hook to the back of the head! :yikes:
> 
> LOL! *


Yeah, she popped him one good...

:rofl:

Dave, we've got guys flyin out from the East Coast,
driving from PA.

Take a walk on the wild side - come to Cali in April.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey, I was there, too...don't see my pic though...was bumping 'n grinding pretty hard with Mrs. Shafer! 

Chris


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Yeah, she popped him one good...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


 I'm very tempted. If there was more time to plan and I could do a free CDV clinic or something, that could be cool. I think it just may be too late.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Here's our boy Danny (Orgasmo) tearing it up at The 'Fest
> last April... *


Yeah, that's me with my back turned - the bald guy. Anyone gets out of line here and it's go time! :rofl:

-DanB


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Agent99 said:


> *Hey, I was there, too...don't see my pic though...was bumping 'n grinding pretty hard with Mrs. Shafer!
> 
> Chris *


Good thing you are bringing your own wife this year
Ågent99!!!!

:^)


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Welcome to DanB too...
> 
> It's up to the both of you to stir things up, but keep it
> clean here, okay?
> ...


F*CK it!! DanB gets to be a moderator? I am outta here fellas. 

Hey Fat Boy!! I want my money for the M5 suspensions!! 

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

beewang said:


> *F*CK it!! DanB gets to be a moderator? I am outta here fellas.
> 
> Hey Fat Boy!! I want my money for the M5 suspensions!!
> 
> beewang:bigpimp: *


 Beewang! You're here too? Wow! So this is where all the fun people hang out now. :drink:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

beewang said:


> *F*CK it!! DanB gets to be a moderator? I am outta here fellas.
> 
> Hey Fat Boy!! I want my money for the M5 suspensions!!
> 
> beewang:bigpimp: *


Not so fast jacka$$!!!



Check out the ED forum...

:str8pimpi


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DanB said:


> *Yeah, that's me with my back turned - the bald guy. Anyone gets out of line here and it's go time! :rofl:
> 
> -DanB *


Oh no, not another revhighian :rofl:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

JZ! So this is where you're hanging now...cool. Tell Dustin I am sorry about busting him on RF way back when...I didn't realize it would cause him hell. Revvy woulda never figured it out if it wasn't for me. 

Anyway, I hope to hang out here more but I gotta get used to this kind of forum. 

Gonna make it to 'fest? 

Chris


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Oops! I missed this update while slacking on the other boards 

Congratulations DanB ! :thumbup:


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Agent99 said:


> *JZ! So this is where you're hanging now...cool. Tell Dustin I am sorry about busting him on RF way back when...I didn't realize it would cause him hell. Revvy woulda never figured it out if it wasn't for me.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to hang out here more but I gotta get used to this kind of forum.
> 
> ...


I am getting married on 4/4 in Jamaica Mon, otherwise I would be there. 
I have been lurking here for a while now, Shaf is the shit and no one seems to be pushing or preventing information from being discussed freely.
You'll get used to the forum, and after a while you'll really like it. Its nice getting notified when a thread gets a new post.
Don't worry about Dustin, I am sure he is over it  
So you done with the SC install? I think it will be funny when the others get on board, it might just be like the old days :str8pimpi


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Agent99 said:


> *JZ! So this is where you're hanging now...cool. Tell Dustin I am sorry about busting him on RF way back when...I didn't realize it would cause him hell. Revvy woulda never figured it out if it wasn't for me.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to hang out here more but I gotta get used to this kind of forum.
> 
> ...


No worries, Chris, it's water under the bridge. Anyway, I was tired of the .org b.s. This site is way better and unbiased, the way and enthusiast site should be.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *No worries, Chris, it's water under the bridge. Anyway, I was tired of the .org b.s. This site is way better and unbiased, the way and enthusiast site should be. *


DB, how are things? Getting any better?


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Going slow, but looks like its improving. Have another 2 weeks before I'll know anything concrete. That gives me more time to train :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Dave, we've got guys flyin out from the East Coast,
> driving from PA.
> *


Who is driving in from PA:dunno: Room for one:dunno: Co-driver

Inquiring Amish need to know


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

beewang said:


> *F*CK it!! DanB gets to be a moderator? I am outta here fellas.
> 
> Hey Fat Boy!! I want my money for the M5 suspensions!!
> 
> beewang:bigpimp: *


So I had that $hit sitting in my closet for 6 mos right? That's about 4 ft^2 of closet space, which is $7.78/month of my rent, so $47.00, plus overhead of soap and water to rinse all of the grime off of my hands and clothes from handling the parts - which adds up to about $10.00 (not including paper towels to dry my hands with, I'll throw those in), plus my 10% from the sale, another $50. On top of that, the suspension went where my cat litter box used to go, forcing me to put the litter in a more open area of the house, so a 5% adjustment for lowered standard of living...

So when do you want the $368?

:rofl:

-DanB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey Danno,

You need a cool Avatar under your handle! Mine's pretty cool, eh?

As a moderator, you should be able to get one. 

Chris


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

WTF?? I leave for two days and DannyBoy becomes a moderator? What am I? Chopped liver? 

Dave Z! GREAT to see you over here! We need more like you!

Know who I am? Hint: you drove my car before me...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *...Know who I am? Hint: you drove my car before me... *


**ahem** eh... Jay, I dunn think anyone would admit to have driven your POS

**Doh!!**:thumbup:

beewang:bigpimp:


----------

